# Any PCOS-ers Working on Losing Weight?



## Mrs. Tigger

Hi Ladies :flower:

I think it would be great to have a group of ladies with PCOS to share stories/experience with, particularly with losing weight.

I'm 30 years old and NTNP #1 (was TTC until I was diagnosed with PCOS in January). Based on my own research last year, I had already suspected I had PCOS and started a (very) strict low-GI diet last fall. In Jan. I was told that I can start the path of fertility treatments as soon as my BMI is down to 32. I've always been super overweight (my BMI was 51,4 when I started the low GI diet), so I have/had a *lot* of weight to lose. At the time of this writing (see ticker), I still have 18,3 kg to lose and, although I'm doing pretty good overall, I'd really love additional support and think it would be great for some of us PCOS ladies to get together and support one another 

:hugs:


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi! Fellow PCOS'er here. I got diagnosed with PCOS while ttc DS and going through fertility treatment. Like you I kinda already knew I had it before the diagnosis. We went through many rounds of clomid and one IUI and then ran out of $ for treatment. I got pregnant with DS after losing about 30 lbs. I only gained 30 lb when pregnant with DS and was able to quickly drop all pregnancy weight and then some; however, I have let it slowly creep back on. We are now ttc #2 and I'm back on the train to losing the weight. I have currently lost about 6 lbs. I'd like to lose about 25-30 more lbs in the next few months. My overall goal is a lot more but this is just a starting point. I'm not big on dieting so my plan mostly includes increased exercise and cutting back on calories.


----------



## lisap2008

I am on a low carb diet , losing weight before we try again. I ovulate on my own now that I am older but still not getting pregnant.


----------



## Plsteph

Hey! I am newly diagnosed with PCOS. As the others have said I known for years that something was wrong with me. I was not until I my two friends told me about PCOS and I looked it up that I am a candidate. Until a few years ago the only PCOS symptom I had was lack of menstrual cycle. So my doctors blew me off and threw the BCP at me. When I had my woman's appointment and requested to see a fertility specialist. One of the people told me if I had PCOS I would have already been diagnosed. Low and behold I go and on my first visit they checked and I do have PCOS. The past three years I gained weight some from that and a lot from poor diet. I love Dr. Pepper. :( So now that I am ttc #1 I have also been trying to eat better and drink better overall. Mainly, I need to exercise. I looked up and read over so many diets. I just do not know where to begin. I do know I cannot completely cut carbs. DH loves them too much and avoiding them will be so hard. I have limited my soda intake and starting to walk.


----------



## lisap2008

Plsteph said:


> Hey! I am newly diagnosed with PCOS. As the others have said I known for years that something was wrong with me. I was not until I my two friends told me about PCOS and I looked it up that I am a candidate. Until a few years ago the only PCOS symptom I had was lack of menstrual cycle. So my doctors blew me off and threw the BCP at me. When I had my woman's appointment and requested to see a fertility specialist. One of the people told me if I had PCOS I would have already been diagnosed. Low and behold I go and on my first visit they checked and I do have PCOS. The past three years I gained weight some from that and a lot from poor diet. I love Dr. Pepper. :( So now that I am ttc #1 I have also been trying to eat better and drink better overall. Mainly, I need to exercise. I looked up and read over so many diets. I just do not know where to begin. I do know I cannot completely cut carbs. DH loves them too much and avoiding them will be so hard. I have limited my soda intake and starting to walk.

You dont have to completely cut out carbs , maybe look into the low GI diet would be a start https://www.the-gi-diet.org/lowgifoods/ and lowering your soda and sugar intake is a good start. there were times I couldent stick with any diet and doubted I could ever do it but I am sticking with it fine now.


----------



## MeganS0326

I agree, you don't need to cut out carbs. Before I got pregnant with DS I lost like 30lbs by reducing calories and increasing exercise. I don't do well when I have to cut something out completely, it makes me binge. You just need to find what works for you. Good luck!


----------



## saffiya

Hello ladies. Coming to join you on the weight lost journey. I was reading that certain fruits aren't good as they contain sugar in them.... I never knew that. I do a lot of walking and moving around thru out the day but I don't eat as I should. I don't eat breakfast as I am not a morning eater and I barely eat lunch. What's the best plan as replacements since I don't eat breakfast


----------



## lisap2008

saffiya said:


> Hello ladies. Coming to join you on the weight lost journey. I was reading that certain fruits aren't good as they contain sugar in them.... I never knew that. I do a lot of walking and moving around thru out the day but I don't eat as I should. I don't eat breakfast as I am not a morning eater and I barely eat lunch. What's the best plan as replacements since I don't eat breakfast

I am not a breakfast person either so I have 100% on whey protein shake mixed with a little ( 1/4 cup)half and half and a tbsp of pure cocoa , pretty yummy. and only 3 carbs and 20 grams of protein.

I am staying away from fruits right now and doing very low carb. I will add fruits in once I am closer to my goal. I am continuing to take ubiquinol, pqq , prenatal vitamins and folate for egg health.


----------



## frsttimemama

I was diagnosed with PCOS 3 years ago and told I would probably never get pregnant. I did some research and decided low carb was for me. I limited my carbs to around 100 grams per day, and worked on avoiding bread, sugar, soda, etc. I did eat apples, blueberries, raspberries, and strawberries some. I focused on meat, eggs, veggies, nuts, cheese, dannon light'n fit Greek yogurt, and water. I drank green tea, and I tried to limit my caffeine. I lost 20 pounds in about 6 weeks. I got a surprise BFP, too!! :) 

I used the same diet to lose the pregnancy weight after my first and second son. 

I'm trying to lose weight again on this same eating path for when we try again, hopefully soon! I have lost 13 pounds in about 3 weeks. It's kinda tough sometimes, but it's worth it! 

For my second pregnancy, I had to use clomid, which worked out well. 

And I now take metformin to help manage my PCOS insulin resistance.


----------



## frsttimemama

Plsteph said:


> Hey! I am newly diagnosed with PCOS. As the others have said I known for years that something was wrong with me. I was not until I my two friends told me about PCOS and I looked it up that I am a candidate. Until a few years ago the only PCOS symptom I had was lack of menstrual cycle. So my doctors blew me off and threw the BCP at me. When I had my woman's appointment and requested to see a fertility specialist. One of the people told me if I had PCOS I would have already been diagnosed. Low and behold I go and on my first visit they checked and I do have PCOS. The past three years I gained weight some from that and a lot from poor diet. I love Dr. Pepper. :( So now that I am ttc #1 I have also been trying to eat better and drink better overall. Mainly, I need to exercise. I looked up and read over so many diets. I just do not know where to begin. I do know I cannot completely cut carbs. DH loves them too much and avoiding them will be so hard. I have limited my soda intake and starting to walk.

It's hard. My hubby likes his carbs, too, but I do things like skipping a bun or bread, ordering chef salad, or having a small scoop or rice or pasta or half a baked potato. I make myself veggies in place of things and I often cook extra meat and veggies to take to work for lunch the next day.


----------



## tommyg

Firsttimemamma was it any particular low carb diet you were following?

20lb in 6 weeks sounds fantastic. Were you doing any exercise at the same time?


----------



## frsttimemama

No, it wasn't anything specific really. I aimed for less than 100 grams/day of carbs. That is all. The Lose it app is helpful for tracking.


----------



## Berri

Hi ladies, mind if I join in? After being diagnosed with PCOS in 2008 I lost 45kg (the first 12 or so on Metformin over 6 months, but all me after that). 

I was 83kg when I got my surprise BFP and most of my weight was put on between my babies. I have about 17kg (38lb?) to lose get to my first goal weight (which is pre-pregnancy weight with DS1). 

I'm have tried this so many times in the last year but give up too easily! I know that I have to eat low carb and get in a lot of exercise to lose weight. Right now I think it's realistic to get the food side sorted and then add in the exercise so I'm aiming for 1200 calories a day (less than 100g carbs) and no "white" foods for at least 2 weeks. 

This is day 1, so far so good but I know the hard part will be when I get home (currently at work) where the pantry is full of stuff I won't be eating. Keep me honest, please :)


----------



## faithforbaby

Love this thread. It's been one week since my miscarriage, and I am trying to pick myself back up and get back on the healthy eating and workout training. I am not overweight, I am 138 pounds and 5ft 6in. I too though, feel if I change my diet, I maybe can get pregnant in my own. I am going to start today on a low-carb diet. I am also going to begib my exercise regimen again. Anyone else want to join this journey started now?


----------



## Berri

Sorry for you loss faithforbaby :hugs:

I have had a really good week this week food wise. It's Saturday here so if I can just keep going until Monday when I'm back at work I'll be very pleased!

Made this awesome dhal last night. Kids liked it, no meat, no refined carbs and really yum!

I have really worked to include more veggies and I feel better for it. 

How is everyone else going?


----------



## mumface26

Hi may I join? I have PCOS and want to start TTC again but only when my weights down to a healthy one thats best for my height. 
Currently I'm 12st 8lbs and want to shed 3 stone in total so Im 9st 8lbs and my BMI is in a healthy range too.
My GP actually didn't think my weight was an issue......even tho the nhs website told me I was obese and BMI was too high. Hhmm ok then doc....

Im off to join slimming world on thursday, here's hoping :) :)


----------



## bumbleberry

Hi can I join too? 

I was diagnosed with PCOS about 10 years or so ago, after 3 m/c. Tried metformin but that made me feel ill. Decided to stop that and manage it myself. It's taken a while but I've found following a paleo diet (I started with Whole30 and then found a regime that suits me) as well as regular exercise (though at times my motivation can be lacking!! :coffee: ) is the best for me.

I've done slimming world but the temptation to eat lots of carbs doesn't help in the slightest :nope:


----------



## clapper

Hi ladies! I would like to join too :) I was diagnosed with PCOS when I began TTC and then underwent fertility treatments. My DS is now 2 months old. I gained 47lb while pregnant (a lot was fluid) and am now down 45 lbs. I would like to loose another 100lb but have sent small goals for myself. Next goal is pre pregnancy weight: 2lbs! then pre vacation weight (where we conceived) 12lb to go then pre clomid 22lbs to go. etc. I have had success in the past with a low carb and high cardio regiment as well. Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## krissie328

I would love to join! I was diagnosed with pcos in 2008, but I had known for a long time. I've always been overweight and have very classic pcos symptoms. 

I got pregnant with ds on our first round of clomid after 8 years of ntnp/ttc. I had a miscarriage after our last round of clomid in January. hugs: faithforbaby it's so hard). Just looked at dates, I didn't know this thread was so old. Congrats!

We decided to WTT while I lost weight and decided to do clomid again in May. I lost 11 lbs in March and ovulated on my own last cycle. :happydance:

My main way of eating is low carb. I stick to under 50 g a day, but I do allow a splurge like some potatoes with dinner a couple times a week. I just try to limit those and not go crazy. I also do the higher fat and moderate protien. 

I've derailed some in the last two weeks and need to get on track. We have 6 weeks left until clomid and I'd like to lose another 10 lbs before that.


----------



## MeganS0326

Just wanted to wish you ladies good luck on the weight loss journey!
I'm currently pregnant so not really trying to lose weight, just trying not to gain a bazillion lbs :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Congrats megan!


----------



## miracleworker

hello ladies....
can i join
i have been diagnosed to have PCOS two years ago....been ttc for few months but now am npnt. in the mean time i have gained a lot of weight and i need to loose like 13kg. i have given myself a period of 12 weeks which i will be fully dedicated to eating health and exercising. i will reduce amount of carbs but at the same time the carbs that i will be taking are whole grain. Goodluck to everyone and for those who started last year please update us


----------



## want2bamom

Hey Girls!! Hope you don't mind me jumping in here. I thought i would share my story with you. I also have PCOS and it has been so difficult for me to lose weight. I felt like i had to work 50 times harder just to lose like 5 lbs...ugggg

Back in April I started my Valentus Journey and I couldn't be any happier. Before starting Valentus I turned to food for everything. Even when I was full I would still continue to eat. My anxiety was up to the roof, I was worrying about everything, kept myself up all hours of the night. Anxiety can definitely put you in a place you don't want to be. 3 months later iam sleeping 7-8 hours a night and iam going to bed feeling good without worry. Iam still eating everything I ate before just not as much. I have so much more energy then I used to and it feels great to go about your day without feeling tired. My journey has just begun and Iam excited for my future. I share my story cause I want everyone to know that you shouldn't give up no matter how hard life can be. Xoxo You can message me if you wanna know more. But just so you know i was VERY VERY skeptical but i am glad i decided to try cause it definitely is changing lives :)


----------

